
How to Create a Full Width Bootstrap 4 Responsive Carousel - jacoblett
https://bootstrapcreative.com/create-full-width-bootstrap-4-responsive-carousel/
======
chrisma0
Internet Archive cached version:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170630103741/https://bootstrap...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170630103741/https://bootstrapcreative.com/create-
full-width-bootstrap-4-responsive-carousel/)

------
fredley
Has anyone here AB tested a carousel vs not a carousel, and had the carousel
the winner?

~~~
jacoblett
Here are some usability and conversion studies:
[https://conversionxl.com/dont-use-automatic-image-sliders-
or...](https://conversionxl.com/dont-use-automatic-image-sliders-or-
carousels/)

[https://unbounce.com/conversion-rate-
optimization/conversion...](https://unbounce.com/conversion-rate-
optimization/conversion-killing-tactics/)

[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/designing-effective-
carouse...](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/designing-effective-carousels/)

Unfortunately clients or designers have these because they look nice, add some
drama to a page, or because a competitor has one. So it really comes down to
the goal of page (conversions, branding, SEO dwell time, etc.)

------
mknapper1
cached:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:adjZ1a...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:adjZ1aVWsPUJ:https://bootstrapcreative.com/create-
full-width-bootstrap-4-responsive-carousel/+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
petecooper
Another mirror:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20170630103741/https://bootstrapc...](http://web.archive.org/web/20170630103741/https://bootstrapcreative.com/create-
full-width-bootstrap-4-responsive-carousel/)

------
romanovcode
Bootstrap is so 2015.

But seriously, are they even going to release BS4?

~~~
DigitalSea
It has been in alpha for like 3 years now and still no clear sign of a
release. However, I still find Bootstrap highly invaluable for knocking a
quick idea together. The best thing about Bootstrap is its grid, it's easy and
quite powerful (especially in BS4).

------
jacoblett
I apologize for the page being down. Obviously I need to upgrade my hosting :/

------
black_blood
The site is down, saying "Resource Limit Is Reached"

